# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato frog won't eat, he looks unhealthy. Don't know what to do.

## Yoda

Part 1: to be continued

1. 10 gallon terrarium
2. 1, just my tomato frog
3. I mist my terrarium at least once per day, and keep the soil humid. The humid is decent, but could be better
4. 70-76 fahrenheit
5. both are de-chlorinated tap water
6. plantation soil and coconut husk
7. artificial wood, fake plants and one real plant (hosta)
8. crickets
9. calcium (he has only eaten a few times)
10. 13 watt daylight bulb (natural light)
11. daylight bulb does give off some heat, house heating is the main source; I do have a heater but usually don't use it

----------


## Yoda

Part 2
12. 4-5 days ago
13. about 2 days ago
14. - will come soon
15. lethargic, isn't eatng; just sleeps under artificial log all day, jumping and stability isn't healthy
16. I have had him for more than 2 weeks now, he is a baby tomato frog growing up and is probably like six months old

----------


## Yoda

17. just over 2 weeks
18. captive bred
19. can't even assure anything; I feed mealworms but none have been eaten
20. every few days, try to avoid it because he is easily stressed
21. low traffic area
22. Try my best to keep his terrarium clean, I do water changes everyday he enters his dish; do whithin reason, clean turds everytime I find them and change soil once a month

Sorry if this is unorganized, I left for a place I had to go to. Then I came back and I have been having problems on here with typing because everything keeps on glitching up...

----------


## Yoda

...so I have to start a new page every here and there like right now because it takes a few minutes just to write a sentence. So, anyway, I have had a few problems already in the last thread I posted, "Please help my poor little tomato frog!" He is not eating and looks like a pig that just got his bacon pulled out; and I think I might know what caused this just after he started to get better as I shared on the last thread. A few days ago, I turned off the light from the clamp-lamp just like I always do everynight. You see, I don't know how this happened but my sister thought she was supposed to turn his light on after I went to bed for some reason and I still struggle to find out the mystery on how she got that mystery, I tried to get somewhere but my whole family was just barking away at me so I guess that makes my the wrong, unreasonable person, just because I told her she wasn't thinking straight, I mean please, she's 16 already. So, I said I thought it was her fault that he isn't eating just after having that horrible night because he just sat under that log for like 3 days already and looks skinny and very unhealthy and I NEED TO ACT VERY QUICKLY about it; he was just fine before this incident. So I got a lot of heck from my father because I thought this way, I guess it offended my sister. They say I'm wrong, AM I?
If I don't get help I don't know how long he's...

----------


## Yoda

going to last this way. It's really wierd, its like he's scared of his prey. He akwardly jumps away from it and lands on his back because whenever he is stressed like this he freaks out. Please help, be free to ask questions and I will talk to you later.

----------


## Yoda

My tomato frog Gus keeps on spazzing out and flipping over, usually when I find him I find him lying upside down. I jumps around in an awkward way, he looks like he won't make it that long. He is skinny and doen't eat. I put him in the water dish and he flipped upside down and opened his mouth; he almost drowned. It seems he really doesn't like water now that he is sick.

----------


## Yoda

If anyone can help me please do because I think he might die very soon.

----------


## elly

Ok
a
=okay,not sure what tosay, but spasms are a symptom of calcium deficiency,maybe he already had that when you got him? Aside from a soak in calcium water and getting some supplement and water mix into his mouth not sure whateles o do.

----------


## elly

My computer is glitching too. Grr. Anyhow not much info to go on, but I'd bet either calcium deficiency, toxicity, or seizures. I'm not an expert now, so keep that in mind. Just going by what I'veheard If it's calcium deficiency itspretty advanced. Tere are threads here about treating that.

----------


## elly

What kind of water do you use? If distilled/ no minerals can lead to a deficiency. I recommend an unflavored pedialyte soak to restore salts/electrolites. The water also needs to be declorinated.

Also, if at all possible he needs to see a herp vet RIGHT NOW. I know it may not be possible.

----------


## Yoda

thanks Elly, I will try a bath even though he is on his final breath, I tried to forcefeed, I had nothing else to do, I realized that when I stuck the cricket in his mouth while he layed there helplessly with his eyes closed that his mouth had dirt in it from lying in it all day. He was so skinny when I looked at him that he wouldn't take the forcefeed, so i took it out of his mouth.

----------


## elly

So sorry, he may not make it. It migt be better not to stress him out with a bath at this point.Your decision.

----------


## Yoda

I know what you're saying but I know he will be dead tomorrow if I don't do something, I hope this didn't happen because I'm a bad owner.

----------


## Yoda

I don't think his water is distilled, but it's de-chlorinated.

----------


## elly

I don't think so, it could be that your frog is just sick. Seizures, a virus or something. Even if it's something you did everyone makes mistakes. But f I remebr correctly from everytn you said sounds like he was already sick/stressed to death when you got him. Good luck.  EDIT: Ican see ou said the water was declorinated, I somehow missedthat at first.

----------


## Yoda

Yes, when I got him he wasn't sick but he wasn't healthy, he seemed a little off or something was slightly wrong. I really don't think toxicity was a problem, but I'm not a 100 percent sure, maybe 95 percent sure, but I think I could have done better. I hope he doesn't die but if he does, do you think I should get another one.

----------


## elly

I don't know, maybe tomato frogs are just delicate and challenging? However, if you do get another frog of any kind, I would clean the tank out *thoroughly* using a bleach solution and boil the wood. I'd throw away anything you can't sterilize and also make sure not to throw it outside where it could infect local frog populations. The turning over in the water thing you described sounds like a symptom of red-leg. I don't know whether your frog actually has a virus or fungus but Iwould be verycautious.

----------


## Yoda

Goodbye Gus, it looks like this is the last time I'll see him. He passed

----------


## Yoda

Well, my first frog died of redleg so I'm not so sure if Gus had redleg. Although his symptons may be different from a dumpy tree frog. I only had Gus for a short time.

----------


## elly

Aw, sorry. Yeah, probnot redleg, it couldjust be that he was weak from not eating. I'd still sterilize stuff though.

----------


## Yoda

If artificial wood gets soaked in water will it rot.

----------

